# L130 struggling cutting grass



## tommyboytractor (May 28, 2015)

I will hopefully be able to thoroughly explain the issue I am having with my L130. I had to replace a leaking breather plate this winter and now I am having some issues when cutting thicker grass which was never an issue. It runs fine at idle, while driving around and cutting lower thinner grass. Increasing choke stalls the engine out. The choke is opening and closing freely. It also seems to be using more gas than usual, but maybe it is just my imagination. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if one cylinder is not firing,or flooding out.
First check for spark,then check the oil for fuel in it.
if these seem ok,check the carb for dirt,etc in the passages.


----------

